# Extreme Quilted Maple



## RogerC (Jan 28, 2018)

I've had two pieces of quilted Maple for over 10 years that I wanted to do something with but couldn't come up with anything. A few weeks ago I just said I'll do another wave and started it, the quilt was really hard to deal with tear out but it's awesome looking stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 16 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2018)

Very nice. Quilt is difficult.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2018)

That’s cool, Roger! Love the way the figure promotes the water illusion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree it looks awesome. The lighting is interesting. How does it look with a white background? If the quilting was perpendicular, I think it may have looked better. I'm not talented enough to have a real comment, but for sure think a carved snake would have set things off for sure....


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow! This is really cool! What are the dimensions? Chuck


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2018)

Just awesome! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks great Roger- I can feel the water moving. Reminds me of a piece of play equipment in Golden Gate Park. Big wave that kids climb all over

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> I agree it looks awesome. The lighting is interesting. How does it look with a white background? If the quilting was perpendicular, I think it may have looked better. I'm not talented enough to have a real comment, but for sure think a carved snake would have set things off for sure....


Thanks and I plan on photographing it again and playing with the lighting more I'm not 100% happy. And sure your qualified to say what you think would look better to you, in this case with the way the figure is in a tree I wouldn't have the length to do a wave if switched, the board was 24" L x 6" wide x 1.5" thick at the thickest point (it was the outer edge of the tree, so crescent shape).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Jan 29, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Wow! This is really cool! What are the dimensions? Chuck


24" L x 6" wide x 1.5" thick at the thickest point (it was the outer edge of the tree, so crescent shape).


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2018)

That is awesome and would sell for a small fortune here. Great work and use of the natural features of the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 6, 2018)

That's outstanding Roger! The marriage of shape and grain works great IMO. Looks like seafoam dancing on the wave to me...brilliant....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Bijon (Feb 20, 2018)

That quilting is perfect @RogerC. In a crosswind a big surf will get ripples exactly like the quilt on there.

A pretty extreme example, but also gorgeous: https://www.warrenkeelan.com/collections/wave-prints/products/glacier?variant=20264506113

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## RogerC (Feb 20, 2018)

Mike Bijon said:


> That quilting is perfect @RogerC. In a crosswind a big surf will get ripples exactly like the quilt on there.
> 
> A pretty extreme example, but also gorgeous: https://www.warrenkeelan.com/collections/wave-prints/products/glacier?variant=20264506113
> 
> View attachment 142126


Thanks, I've done one previous to this made from a piece of burl where the burl looks like reef through the water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow, it looks like you could jump into that wood. I have so much respect for people that can do such nice things with quilted maple, even using a toothed and a 55 degree plane I still have trouble with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 2, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> Wow, it looks like you could jump into that wood. I have so much respect for people that can do such nice things with quilted maple, even using a toothed and a 55 degree plane I still have trouble with it.


Oh I had plenty of trouble!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bill schwegler (Mar 30, 2018)

your forms are very sensuous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

